# Found gear bag on Snake River at RM 181



## geezerboater (Oct 27, 2009)

We were camped at RM on the Snake on Sunday 16 September. We snagged a drifting gear bag. It probably came from a purple Aire cat that was motoring out. Call Forbes at 970-242-2879 or email (preferred) [email protected] to identify.


----------

